# Race result



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello. It is me Frederico, Fred. From Portugal

                  

Today I raced and was 8 and 3. And tomorrow I have 2 races also. The wind is good. And we went very fast.

I have now a new coach, its gonçalo and he is nice but he scream and scream to do this and do that     but I like gonçalo.

I cut my hair with papa. And the Sport Algés Dafundo club want me to go to that club,         but I don´t want to go. I am from CNL.   

Hi.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And I made my brother Luis look like a mand from caribean to make a scare to my dad. He is cool now. He has long hair.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool, Fred, I love it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Fred...glad you changed your T-Shirt!!
Good job today...do tomorrow's races count toward your final place? 
Do they take your best 3 and throw away the 4th result? 
Good luck from the Keeper!!


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool pics Fred, good luck.

ps. just because your coach is yelling doesn't mean you need to stress out yourself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Hi Fred...glad you changed your T-Shirt!!
> Good job today...do tomorrow's races count toward your final place?
> Do they take your best 3 and throw away the 4th result?
> Good luck from the Keeper!!


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr but the keepr is not good    

i have 2 buble gunm   dog can´t eat buble gum. do you have a dog? I have 2 dogs


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

This picture is what we call a BULL DOG here in the USA. I don't know if they like gum... Your Papa would know since he likes genius bulldogs a lot...ask him about them!! (g) Good luck with the racing! 
Your pal...Cam the Keeper


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam, as I seat here, I wonder to myself if I should really expose my son to that misery....

I explained it to him.....he said: That's nuts!!!

even a 10yo know about what is good and bad....

Funny though


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fred has a good head on his shoulders! TAKES AFTER HIS MAMA!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's also why he's a good looking kid... 


camaraderie said:


> Fred has a good head on his shoulders! TAKES AFTER HIS MAMA!


----------

